# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Looking in the mirror just makes me sadder and sadder and sadder!

## FlightTL

Every time I look in the mirror I just get so sad.


I feel like my life is wasting away....

I am not a good looking human being in the first place, and on top of that my head isn't shaped for male pattern baldness....


On top of that at such a young age, im already a slick bald norwood 8....




All hope is lost.

----------


## fred970

Norwood 8 doesn't exist.

----------


## BigThinker

> Norwood 8 doesn't exist.


 Clearly he was exaggerating to project how bald he feels.

Anyways, OP.  You need different things to look at in the mirror.  You need to be looking at a lean, comfortable, chiseled face.  You need to look at a jacked body in designer threads.  You have to boost your reflection anyway you can.  

Start today. Go.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Not sure how bad your face looks, but you should start to focus on what you can change.  Not all of us were given the gift of great looks or hair.  But there is no reason to let the rest of yourself go.  Work on your body and your confidence will improve.  The improvement in confidence alone will make you look better.

Short true story.  I have a buddy at work that was in your position.  NW6 by early to mid 20's.  He also had a below average face and teeth, average physique.  Not sure if hair loss bothered him, but he never let on that it did.  He was a cool guy, always a part of the crowd when hanging out, etc.  He got married a few years ago to a decent looking woman.  No she wasn't a model, but my point is that even somebody that isn't considered "attractive" can find somebody that is good looking and not have to live life alone and depressed.  

Work on yourself and get out there!

----------


## Assemblage23

SMP or hairpiece, these are your only two options. Self-pity aint going anywhere.

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Im with you on this one mate.

----------


## Artista

*FlightTL* , *Notcoolanymore* (who is actually cool)  gave you very good advice!
*BigThinker*  gave you good advice too! 
As humans, We are _ALL way too self-critical_...What YOU see and FOCUS on in the mirror ISN'T  necessarily what people around you see.
*That IS a FACT!  *  
Never ASSUME that others would look at you with disdain.
More than likely they are not. 
If there *ARE* people that you may know who would be critical of you physique, for whatever reason, then they are NOT worth being connected to anymore.
It shows that they may have their OWN emotional or mental ISSUES.
*The bottom line is that you take care of yourself, stay healthy and LIVE your life*.

*Stay STRONG Flight'*

----------


## baldozer

Although I'm NW7, I still get happy when I see myself in the mirror. I don't think I look ugly at all.

----------


## hairlosskills

I feel your pain, fightTL.. lets hope for a cure in near future

----------


## Demo1981

> Every time I look in the mirror I just get so sad.
> 
> 
> I feel like my life is wasting away....
> 
> I am not a good looking human being in the first place, and on top of that my head isn't shaped for male pattern baldness....
> 
> 
> On top of that at such a young age, im already a slick bald norwood 8....
> ...


 I'm  a model 33 and completely bald. I know many men are concerned about going bald but I really don't get it I've always had lots of female attention and until the age of 24 had thick black curtains as was the fashion at the time at 24 I started thining and decided to shave it all off and can honestly say it had no effect on positive comments on my looks I still now have people of all ages telling me I'm very handsome and if anything life's better with no hair. As when I did have hair I had many men who was jealous of me picking fights or trying to make me look small to make themselves feel better. As soon as I started shaving my head I instantly noticed men were more intimidated by me and think twice about picking a fight with me. What makes men go bald is testosterone which is also what makes men dominant, aggressive and strong, fact is studies have proven bald men are on average more aggressive, more dominant, physically stronger, more athletic and more confident than men with hair. Obviously their are exceptions on both sides but it's no coincidence that most boxers, athletes, fighters, bouncers, hard men, even company directors are bald. Don't believe me look around bald men are usually alpha males fact ! I would also say many woman are not attracted to looks but alpha males embrace your baldness and use it to your advantage

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Pics or straight BS.

----------


## hairstyle

> Every time I look in the mirror I just get so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no need to worry use indus hair extention product looks natural.


Problem!! Major Hair Loss! 
Wigs sort out such a problem and with Indus Hair Extension Wigs , get the wigs that feel different, feel natural and look beautiful. 



Problem!! Major Hair Loss! 
Wigs sort out such a problem and with Indus Hair Extension Wigs , get the wigs that feel different, feel natural and look beautiful. 

websource : http://www.indushairextensions.com/wigs

----------


## devilsmaycry

same pinch !!!!

----------


## online

lets hope for a cure in near future

----------


## Moonwish

Maybe you can wear wonderful hair wigs, how do you think of that?

----------

